# Film Critic Roger Ebert Dead at 70.



## Steerpike (Apr 4, 2013)

R.I.P.

I enjoyed watching him on TV and reading his reviews.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 4, 2013)

Me as well. He was in Ill health for quite awhile wasn't he?


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 4, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Me as well. He was in Ill health for quite awhile wasn't he?



Yes, I believe so. I saw that he posted something just two days ago regarding cancer, and that he was taking a break of sorts from his duties with the Chicago Sun Times.


----------



## Eurthantian (Apr 4, 2013)

So sad.   I always looked forward to his reviews, and he was almost never off.  If he panned something 99% of the time I knew it was dreck.    And he had the courage to pan hard...the worst from Ebert?  _No stars_. Loved him for that. 

Good bye, Mr. Ebert, you will be missed.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll miss him. I remember how stunned we all were back in '99 when Gene Siskel died all of a sudden. Ebert, well, after the cancer a few years ago, I figured he was doomed in short order, but he lasted way longer than I expected. I actually rarely agreed with Ebert's assessment of individual movies, but I was always inspired by how hard-working he was, even when half his jaw was missing.

I do have to say, the most entertaining episodes of At The Movies were when they started insulting each other, though.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 5, 2013)

I heard he went peacefully, so it's good to know that didn't go in pain.  I always enjoyed reading his reviews as well.  RIP Ebert!


----------



## Feo Takahari (Apr 5, 2013)

A little late, but . . . Roger Ebert's Twenty Best Reviews


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 5, 2013)

Always hear his opinions on movies. He's the author of one of my favorite quotes that I always put in my email footers.

I believe that if, at the end of it all, according to our abilities, we have done something to make others a little happier, and something to make ourselves a little happier, that is about the best we can do. To make others less happy is a crime. To make ourselves unhappy is where all crime starts. We must try to contribute joy to the world. That is true no matter what our problems, our health, our circumstances. We must try.  - Roger Ebert


----------

